# CG Generalist - Southern Tailand



## yukagir (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello! My name is Sergey Tabalov. I live and work in Moscow, Russia. I'm CG generalist (modeler/animator/composer) with 10 years of experience and I want to find the same position in southern Thailand. It may be Phuket or Krabi or Nakhon Si Thammarat or Hat Yai or cities like those. Someone told me that it is not possible because only studios, that are placed in Bagkok, can hire expats. Is it true or not? To say the truth I do not want to live in the large city like Bangkok or Moscow, that is why I'm asking about possibility of small firms or, may be, local departments of big studios to hire specialists from other countries.

Thank you.


----------

